# Ooth laid



## Exotic-Mantis (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to let you know the breeding of Devil's Flower Mantis (B. mendica) and Giant Asian Mantis (H. membranacea) went well! In fact, i mated the devil's 4 days ago and woke up to find a nice ooth in the tank today. As for the giant asian, i mated them yesterday.

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 20, 2005)

good good, lemme know when little mendicas are walking around


----------



## Jesse (Sep 20, 2005)

One of my WC M. religiosa females just laid a beautiful large oothecae.


----------



## Samzo (Sep 20, 2005)

Cool, gunna have quite a few lil mantids about the forum now (waiting for budwing to lay ooth)


----------



## Ian (Sep 21, 2005)

I also have some bleph ooths incubating gecko  If I remeber from last time, they are VERY fist as nymphs, and mine took fruit flies from day 1. Really cool species  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Sep 21, 2005)

> I also have some bleph ooths incubating gecko


What exactly does that mean? You have geckos incubating your ooths or ooths incubating your geckos?! :shock: or what...? lol or maybe i'm just a dumbass... :?


----------



## Ian (Sep 22, 2005)

lol, oops, I meant eros not gecko...ignore my ignorance  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey Hey Hey, watch who you call a Gecko!!! LOL....... Yeah, Ian, whats the price for shield mantids?


----------



## Ian (Sep 23, 2005)

All on my store  www.mantisinc.vstore.ca

Cheers,

Ian


----------

